# Buell Blast (Bruce)



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

So I took a Blast out for a Test Drive (HD/Buell seems to be the only dealership still doing those) Anyways, I had read some reviews and was expecting a lot. The biggest problem I had was the seat was way, way to short. I'm 6' with a 34/36 inch inseam and I sat on the front of the passenger seat the whole time. I know there are two seat options, so I thought maybe this was the low one, but the salesperson swore it was the high option. Of course he could be an idiot, it wouldn't be the first time a SA's been wrong.

Bruce: How does yours fit? If I remember correctly your a tall strapping young lad yourself. 

Good:
The bike cornered very well for it's price range and had decent power. I also hear there's a Vance and Hines pipe and a rejet kit that really opens the bike up. Claimed 72 MPG

Bad:
needs a bigger seat. Smallest friction zone ever. The clutch was either out or in, horrible time starting until I realized that the gearing was so low that I didn't need any throttle to get moving. I found a lot of false nuetrals when realling giving it heck off an on ramp.

Overall I think I could l live with it if it had a good seat, or if it turned out the one I was riding was the low seat.


----------



## mattjw916 (Apr 27, 2004)

Buell Blast = teh ghey... 

do yourself a favor and please don't buy one... if you want a wussy bike at least get a cool one like a Suzuki SV650S or something.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

mattjw916 said:


> Buell Blast = teh ghey...
> 
> do yourself a favor and please don't buy one... if you want a wussy bike at least get a cool one like a Suzuki SV650S or something.


 :asshole: :flipoff: :flipoff: :flipoff:


----------



## mattjw916 (Apr 27, 2004)

If you want to be strafed on the highway by a Civic Hybrid, by all means, purchase one... I'll stick with my Ducati 748 and BMW K1200RS...


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

I really like my Buell Blast. I'm 6' with a 34" inseam as well, and have the high seat on mine and still it is a little low, but I can deal with it. I really like that I can flat foot it very easily. I agree with your pros and cons. The friction zone is very small, you are right. I stalled the bike several times when I first got it, but now that I have about 800 miles on it, I'm definitely used to it. The bike does corner very well and is fun as heck in the twisties up on Mulholland Drive. 

Basically, I bought the Blast because it was a very highly recommended bike for a new rider. It has enough power to get you where you need to go, handles well, is "forgiving" to the mistakes any new rider will invariably make, and it weighs roughly 350 lbs, so if I do do something stupid (which I have done!), I can muscle it up and not drop it. I'm quite sure that I'll outgrow it in a couple of years after I have several 1000 miles under my belt and at that time I may move up to a HD or something. 

I'm not a real fan of the jap sport bikes. I don't feel comfortable with the leaning forward riding position of their sport bikes and the controls in the rear. I looked at the Kawa Ninja 500 and didn't feel right on it. I like the controls where they are on the Blast and I think I could get used to forward controls as well when I move up to a cruiser.

I also liked that the Blast was an American made motorcycle. Even though I drive a German car, I kind of wanted to buy an American MC.

Anyway, if you have any other comments or questions, feel free to ask.

Bruce


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

mattjw916 said:


> ... I'll stick with my Ducati 748 and BMW K1200RS...


Yeah, like _they're_ good bikes for beginners.

 :tsk:


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

PS-I have some trouble shifting from first to second sometimes where I end up in neutral, so I know what you mean. You really have to give it a swift up tick to get into second. I've gotten used to that too by now. Every bike has quirks, I'm sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

3LOU5 said:


> Yeah, like _they're_ good bikes for beginners.
> 
> :tsk:


Exactly! :thumbup: Maybe if the beginner is a squid and wants to kill himself! :rofl:


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

mattjw916 said:


> teh ghey...


 :dunno: What does that mean? :dunno:


----------



## mattjw916 (Apr 27, 2004)

I recommended a good beginner bike... an SV650S... obviously humor is lost on some people...


----------



## mattjw916 (Apr 27, 2004)

P.S. I learned on a 95 Ninka ZX-7... and am 6ft, 180lbs... 

IMO, if you get a "Blast" you will tire of it quickly, not to mention other Buell, Harley, and every other rider will poke fun at you. There are plenty of other suitable "beginner" bikes out there that are not "crotch rockets" that you won't "kill yourself" on... 

But hey, what do I know, I have only been riding for over a decade and have had 1 Kawi, 2 Ducatis and 1 BMW... not to mention riding nearly EVERY other brand of bike out there at some point including Triumphs, Aprilias, etc, etc... about the only thing I haven't ridden is a Laverda and some other ghey French bikes.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

mattjw916 said:


> I recommended a good beginner bike... an SV650S... obviously humor is lost on some people...


Many in the biker community would not agree that a 645 cc engine is compatible with a new rider.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

mattjw916 said:


> P.S. I learned on a 95 Ninka ZX-7... and am 6ft, 180lbs...
> 
> IMO, if you get a "Blast" you will tire of it quickly, not to mention other Buell, Harley, and every other rider will poke fun at you. There are plenty of other suitable "beginner" bikes out there that are not "crotch rockets" that you won't "kill yourself" on...
> 
> But hey, what do I know, I have only been riding for over a decade and have had 1 Kawi, 2 Ducatis and 1 BMW... not to mention riding nearly EVERY other brand of bike out there at some point including Triumphs, Aprilias, etc, etc... about the only thing I haven't ridden is a Laverda and some other ghey French bikes.


Personally, I have a high enough self esteem that I could care less if other riders are "poking fun" at me. :tsk:


----------



## mattjw916 (Apr 27, 2004)

Bruce330cic said:


> Many in the biker community would not agree that a 645 cc engine is compatible with a new rider.


 Well I am part of the "biker community" (AMA member for many years now) and vehemently disagree.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

mattjw916 said:


> But hey, what do I know, I have only been riding for over a decade and have had 1 Kawi, 2 Ducatis and 1 BMW... not to mention riding nearly EVERY other brand of bike out there at some point including Triumphs, Aprilias, etc, etc... about the only thing I haven't ridden is a Laverda and some other ghey French bikes.


 If you haven't ridden an Agusta, you haven't really ridden. :tsk:



Ducati and BMW scoot family here! :hi:


----------



## mattjw916 (Apr 27, 2004)

to paraphrase your sig... *"Life's too short to waste it on underpowered motorcycles of questionable engineering quality."*


----------



## mattjw916 (Apr 27, 2004)

Melissa said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Ducati and BMW scoot family here! :hi:


 :bigpimp: :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

mattjw916 said:


> to paraphrase your sig... *"Life's too short to waste it on underpowered motorcycles of questionably engineering quality."*


Someone who is new, relatively new or just getting back to riding after a hiatus is stupid and asking for death or worse if he/she goes out and buys the biggest, baddest bike out there.

Personally, I'd rather spend $2-3k on an underpowered and undersexy bike, get bored, sell it and buy bigger a few months later than have a 996R, look super hot on it and then eat a tree the next day and be without a bike and possibly without a leg.

If someone likes a bike...any bike...the last thing a real rider should want to do is discourage that person.

My husband and I have never been fond of HD's, and get nasty looks from many members of that riding community. However, we look at them with mutual respect...love of two wheeled riding.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

mattjw916:
First, I'm not a new rider. I've riden for 3 years and have well north of 7,000 miles under my belt. I've been looking at the SV650 as well as other bikes, but this thread was about the Blast. I'd heard good things about it so I was just checking it out. I am a huge nerd in that I have to research everything on the market before I make a decision.

Personally I could care less if you think a certain bike is "Gay", or if you think it isn't cool enough. Second, I find it rude that you use the term Gay, or "Ghey" as you l33t wannabe's say, in a derogatory fashion.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Melissa said:


> Someone who is new, relatively new or just getting back to riding after a hiatus is stupid and asking for death or worse if he/she goes out and buys the biggest, baddest bike out there.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather spend $2-3k on an underpowered and undersexy bike, get bored, sell it and buy bigger a few months later than have a 996R, look super hot on it and then eat a tree the next day and be without a bike and possibly without a leg.
> 
> ...


 :stupid:

I've been buying cheap used bikes, fixing them up, riding them for a year and then selling them for a profit. I find this keeps me on less powerful bikes that won't get me into trouble, allows me to keep the overall $$ for the hobby low, keeps the insuracne low since I'm under 25, and allows me to try out a large cross-section of motorcycles to find out what I really like (just recently discovered I don't like laid back cruisers :snooze: ).

Once I get to 25 I figure I'll have paid my dues and I'm gonna get a brand new bike.


----------

